# "With Visions Of Redfish Schooling All Through The Night"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*
*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible.

*Off-Peak Specials 
*
*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest Special* - We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

_This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings_! Mention Promo Code *TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook*.

*Primetimes - Advance Booking*

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes*

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Fishing Report*

Staying on the fish even through some tough cold weather with rain as guests on Cast & Blast trips bent the rods after morning duck hunting. We picked up some water and that's turned the birds around checking solid straps and limit shoots. Word is we've got some cold stuff on the way, varying indications as to how cold it will actually get down here, but we'll see. We've had a lot of fish penned up and trapped on low water but they should've been able to get out the last few days. Check out our *Photo Gallery!*

*On The Horizon - Eyes on February*

We've got a few openings for waterfowl trips the last week of January and with season closure on January 28th we'll be shifting gears into wide open fishing mode. Check out our February Special and our Wade Fishing Special and be sure to reserve your dates by January 31st.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------

